# Dog Shows in Ontario?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Check out www.canuckdogs.com & you'll find all shows, trials, events, etc. etc, relating to dogs. They even have health clinics!

You can also get this information @ www.ckc.ca (under events)

Hope this helps & hope to see you there! (yes, you're most welcome at events. There is usually a very small fee to get into indoor shows so bring a bit of $$$$. Oh the other hand, bring a lot of $$$$$ as you'll find some great doggie buys - shampoos, grooming supplies, treats, chews, toys, crates!!!!!!!)

If you don't understand what's going on, just ask at the registration desk & they'll find SOMEONE who will explain everything! Yes, us doggie people love to talk "dogs".

Here are some "local" shows for you

May 16 - 17, 2009 KITCHENER
*4 All Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
K-W Kennel Club
Performance Dogs Canada
c/o Angela Adams
97 English Oak, Richmond Hill, ON L4E 3X4
Phone: 905-313-0612
*Closing Date: Monday, February 16, 2009 @ 12:00 noon*
*Closing Date: Wednesday, April 29, 2009 @ 9:00 p.m.(or when limit is reached)*
*Judges: 
Agility: Carole Cote (QC), Roger-Pierre Cote (QC)*
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Online Entries] [Judging Schedule] [Results]
See K-W Kennel Club show 
May 23 - 24, 2009 BELLEVILLE
*4 All Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
Belleville & District Kennel Club
Gail Giles
1523 Lazier Road, RR#2, Shannonville, ON K0K 3A0
Phone: 613-967-6577
*Opening Date: Sunday, March 1, 2009*
*Closing Date: Friday, May 8, 2009 @ 8:00 p.m. (or when limit is reached)*
*Judges: Sharon Dunsmore (ON), Sandra Esford (ON)*
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Online Entries] [Judging Schedule] [Results] 
May 29-30-31, 2009 OTTAWA
*2009 Agility Association of Canada Ontario Regional Championships*
AAC 2009 Ontario Regionals
Peak Performance Agility
Jennifer Laird
RR# 1, Harrowsmith, ON K0H 1V0
*Closing Date: Friday, April 24, 2009*
*Judges:
Barry Beckner (BC), Darcy Bennett (AB), Claude Boisvert (QC), Matt Bonner (AB), Carolyn Dockrill (NS), Julie Sansregret (QC)*
[Premium List & Entries] [Judging Schedule] [Results] 
June 5, 2009  ARVA
*2 All-Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
Belgian Shepherd Dog Club Of Canada
Country Club For Pets
21690 Clarke Road RR # 1, Arva, ON N0M 1C0
Phone: 519-461-1340 Fax: 519-461-0545
*Closing Date: Tuesday, May 19, 2009 @ 9:00 p.m. (or when limit is reached)*
*Judges: Pierre Lalonde (MB)*
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Results]
See Belgian Shepherd Club of Canada National specialty show
June 5-6-7, 2009  ARVA
*4 All-Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
Bluewater Kennel Club
Country Club For Pets
21690 Clarke Road RR # 1, Arva, ON N0M 1C0
Phone: 519-461-1340
*Closing Date: Tuesday, May 19, 2009 @ 9:00 p.m.*
*Judges: Pierre Lalonde (MB), Danielle Levangie (ON), Gloria Mitchell (ON)*
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Results]
See Bluewater Kennel Club All Breed Rally Trials 
June 13 - 14, 2009  COOKSTOWN
*4 All-Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
Weimaraner Association Of Canada
Performance Dogs Canada
c/o Angela Adams
97 English Oak, Richmond Hill, ON L4E 3X4
Phone: 905-313-0612
*Opening Date: Monday, March 16, 2009 @ 12:00 noon*
*Closing Date: Monday, May 25, 2009 @ 9:00 p.m.*
*Judges: Deirdre Crofton (NY-USA), Billie McLean (ON)*
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Online Entries] [Results]
June 20 - 21, 2009  PICKERING
*4 All-Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
Bearded Collie Club Of Canada
Sharon Dunsmore
K-9 Klubhouse Training Center
738 Edgewood Road, Pickering, ON L1V 2Z6
Phone: 905-837-2364 Fax 905-837-0142
*Opening Date: Wednesday, April 1, 2009*
*Closing Date: Wednesday, June 10, 2009 (or when limit is reached)*
*Judges: Cecillia Hersey (ON), Billie McLean (ON)*
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Online Entries] [Results]
See Agility Fun Match 
June 27 - 28, 2009  ASHTON
*4 All-Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
Ottawa Valley Golden Retriever Club & Ottawa Valley Poodle Club
Cecilia Hersey
355 Upper Dwyer Hill Road, Ashton, ON K0A 1B0
Phone: 613-256-9070
*Closing Date: *
*Judges: Joan Greenwald (NY-USA), Shelley Price (ON)*
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Results] 
July 9-10-11-12, 2009 CHELMSFORD
*Lynda Orton-Hill Motivational Agility/Life Skills Training*
Sudbury & District Kennel Club
Mary-Anne Boulet
Phone: 705-897-5877
Location: Jump For Joy Farm, 470 Bradley Road, Chelmsford
Time: see flyer
Cost: see flyer
[Workshop Information & Registration Form]
_For more information, see the Seminars section_ 
July 18 - 19, 2009 ANCASTER
*4 All-Breed CKC Agility Trials (Indoors)*
Hamilton Dog Obedience Club
Heather Dansereau
1733 Centre Road, Hamilton, ON L8N 2Z7
Phone: 905-659-1188
*Closing Date: *
*Judges: *
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Results]
July 30 - 31 - August 1 - 2, 2009  OTTAWA, ON
*2009 Agility Association of Canada National Championships*
AAC Nationals
*Closing Date:*
*Judges*:
*Gayle Avery (ON), Claude Dionne (QC), Renee Hughes (BC), Case Lann (BC), Shannon Teahan (ON), Phil Zacharatos (BC)*
_See the 2009 AAC Nationals website for more details_ 
August 5 - 6, 2009 OWEN SOUND
*4 All Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
Grey Bruce Kennel & Obedience Club
Performance Dogs Canada
c/o Angela Adams
97 English Oak, Richmond Hill, ON L4E 3X4
Phone: 905-313-0612
*Closing Date: *
*Judges: Deirdre Crofton (NY-USA), Billie McLean (ON)*
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Online Entries] [Judging Schedule] [Results]
See Grey Bruce Kennel & Obedience Club show 
August 21-22-23, 2009 THUNDER BAY
*5 All-Breed Agility Trials*
Thunder Bay Cocker Spaniel Club
Carolyn Homonko
General Delivery, Kashabowie, ON P0T 1Y0
Phone: 807-926-2217
*Closing Date: *
*Judges: *
[Premium List] [Entry Form] [Judging Schedule] [Results] 
August 28-29-30, 2009 LONG SAULT
*5 All Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
Stormont, Dundas & Glengarry Dog Association
Sharon Dunsmore
K-9 Klubhouse Training Center
738 Edgewood Road, Pickering, ON L1V 2Z6
Phone: 905-837-2364 Fax 905-837-0142
*Closing Date: *
*Judges: *
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Online Entries] [Judging Schedule] [Results] 
August 29 - 30, 2009  POWASSAN
*4 All-Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
EPS Training Associates
Ivan Paul
RR4, Powassan, ON P0H 1Z0
Phone: 705-724-2676
*Closing Date: *
*Judges: *
[Premium List & Entry Form] [Results] 
September 12 - 13, 2009  KITCHENER
*4 All-Breed CKC Agility Trials (Outdoors)*
German Shepherd Dog Club Of Canada
Performance Dogs Canada
c/o Angela Adams
97 English Oak, Richmond Hill, ON L4E 3X4
Phone: 905-313-0612
*Closing Date: *
*Judges: Michael Bita (ON), Joan Greenwald (NY-USA)*​


----------

